# My first Kill/Bunny



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Went away for the weekend to do a bit of ultra hard relaxing. Set up on the Tambo river on opposite bank to Johnsonville boat ramp. Bloody perfect and for such a beautiful weekend it was very quiet. I sleep in the back of the wagon but set up a big tarp that the car fits under. One side pegged to the ground and the other up on poles. Great easy shelter from sun, wind and rain. The river was literally 3 meters from the car and right behind is a big paddok with lots of bunnies, so if the fish arnt biting... (I don't shoot over the fence as I don't have permission but the rabbits constantly venture over my side/crown land.)









This little guy was taken with 13mm steel using dbl TBG at roughly 12 meters and was a through and through heart/chest shot as his face was behind a tuft of grass.
Caught a few Black Bream, sneeky lil buggers and I also saw some dolphins cruzing up river which is a pretty rare thing. All in all a great weekend...


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice.
That's one heavy duty PFS.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

great shot i am glad you had a great weekend


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You must have a very strong hand to be able to brace that PFS against the pull of double TBG. Great shot! And it sounds like a great little mini vacation you had.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How did it taste? I have not had rabbit in a long time. Nice shot too!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice account ... sounds like a lovely spot. And you got a nice rabbit in the bargain. Lucky you!

I agree with your minimalist camping style. I do much the same thing with my van and a tarp ... in fact, if I am on the move, only one night in each place, I dispense with the tarp. Me and my big Airedale (120 pounds!) are very comfortable. I bought a 12 passenger Ford van and took the two rear seats out. It still seats 5. I have room in the back for a cot for sleeping, or a folding chair for lounging, and the dog still has room to lie about.

I have done a lot of road trips in the last year, but it has been a year since I got out into the bush. Your account is helping to push me out the door!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work Rapier,

Are you saying the shot was a "pass through" as in the steel ball went completely through the little bunny?

All in all sounds like you had a great weekend, let us know how the bunny tasted..

Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good meal there, good shooting.
Philly


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> You must have a very strong hand to be able to brace that PFS against the pull of double TBG. Great shot! And it sounds like a great little mini vacation you had.


Not especially DH. The design helps alot. It's about 25mm or an inch thick with a large scallops for fingers and thumb plus the pinky hole enables more purchase countering the torque of the bands.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

@ Charles. Mate I challenge you to pick a place no more than 3hrs from where your based. Somewhere with a river or lake or even ocean and some bush. Take just what you need (don't forget toilet paper, that's one modern convenience I find hard to replace in the bush) and take 4 days. 1st day to get there and set up, find fire wood etc. 2nd & 3rd super heavy duty relaxing and 4th to slowly pack up and meander on home!
I do this as often as possible or I'd go mad.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

@ Nico, it was succulent. Not much meat coz he was only very young but the Lil ones are the best by far to eat. Yummo


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Rapier,

Nice story. You are very lucky to have such nice place to hunt. I hope you get lots of good times at that same spot. Saludos







.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Rapier said:


> @ Nico, it was succulent. Not much meat coz he was only very young but the Lil ones are the best by far to eat. Yummo


Thanks for the reply Rapier

I will second what has been said regarding that being one mean PFS! A pfs with some serious power I wonder if the originator of the pfs ever imagined how far his original concept would eventually evolve. Btw that is a great looking slingshot, sleak frame with perhaps some of the most powerful bands known.

Yes I just gave a compliment and respect to the almighty theraband. For the record I have nothing against flats at all, as I have in my time used all elastics.

I just enjoy sticking to the old school chained rubberband bands, and the round solids and tubes even squares. I just think the newer generation of slingshot users should never forget that before thera-bands people took game with simpler more available elastics, I even own my own red innertube bands courtesy of Flatband himself!

But yeah I have also played with therabands.

Great Thread
Nico


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE Rapier, and with a PFS to boot, of course I know your PFS has some girth to it







.

LGD


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Nico said:


> Nice work Rapier,
> 
> Are you saying the shot was a "pass through" as in the steel ball went completely through the little bunny?
> 
> ...


Yeah Nico, Straight through as if he wernt even there. Took out his heart and lungs and he still ran a step or two befor falling. I was totally amazed!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> NICE Rapier, and with a PFS to boot, of course I know your PFS has some girth to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha... thats just a big rumor going round but I'm not going to confirm or deny how true it is.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Rapier,
> 
> Nice story. You are very lucky to have such nice place to hunt. I hope you get lots of good times at that same spot. Saludos
> 
> ...


thankyou and yes Australia is the lucky country for reasons like these. Hope you can come visit it sometime.
Cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bunny with Choco Pie slingshot.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Bunny with Choco Pie slingshot.


Choco pie n double custard bands... THWACK!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

: O aluminum pfs *bows down* lol , i will take a bunny soon with my amasing pfs u sent me , i love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

you the shootin king there Ry. Practice practice and dont be to anxious... u have to stalk them lil guys n stay still for a good while. next thing you kno one will pop up ten feet in front of u then.... PING THWAK... dinner!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Rapier said:


> you the shootin king there Ry. Practice practice and dont be to anxious... u have to stalk them lil guys n stay still for a good while. next thing you kno one will pop up ten feet in front of u then.... PING THWAK... dinner!


i have had chances to hunt them a lot , i go in trees , but i dont need them , if i did id shoot , thanks 4 the advice though


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Great thread Rapier! sounds like a dream location. Pass through on a rabbit is amazing although not totally unexpected i guess, they do have thin skin, you don't even really need a knife to clean them. Great job!


----------



## Leи (Nov 18, 2011)

On the little Picture the Bunny looks violet^^
Nice weekend ;D


----------



## thehunter (Mar 17, 2012)

Did it run at all? What PFS?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I dont know whats better: The kill, the SS, or the vacation!! Glad you had all three, your vacation inspired me to do the same, I live in the woods on a lake, I have a kayak and there are many placed to kayak to and sped a few days, the weather just has to get better then im off!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

thehunter said:


> Did it run at all? What PFS?


PFS=Pickle Fork Shooter. It's a design thats been copied a thousand times and is very versatile and pocketable. Use the search and you will see tons of them by many peeps. Well worth checking out


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful shot, and at least now i know where my pet rabbit went.


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

nice kill i want to hunt for bunnys too caus i plan on using the hide for a pouch but i have 2 problems here ... slingshots are highly illegal and hunting is also illegal


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> nice kill i want to hunt for bunnys too caus i plan on using the hide for a pouch but i have 2 problems here ... slingshots are highly illegal and hunting is also illegal


funny, there are 1000's of them out at work (airport) cars run over them, hawks and eagles dive bomb them, but if i were to pull out an ss and go after one it would be a ticket to guantanimo courtesy of homeland security


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

newconvert said:


> nice kill i want to hunt for bunnys too caus i plan on using the hide for a pouch but i have 2 problems here ... slingshots are highly illegal and hunting is also illegal


funny, there are 1000's of them out at work (airport) cars run over them, hawks and eagles dive bomb them, but if i were to pull out an ss and go after one it would be a ticket to guantanimo courtesy of homeland security
[/quote]
whats the law on slingshots there in your country?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

newconvert said:


> beautiful shot, and at least now i know where my pet rabbit went.


I wont tell you how many I missed befor I tagged this one newconvert!
@ zamarion. It's actually illegal to carry a ss (banded up) unless a: it's obviously a childs toy or b: a device used to hurl burly/bait for fishing! and definately illegal to hunt with one here in Victoria Australia. Other states of australia are different but I dont think any allow hunting. So I'm a very naughty boy. Best not get caught and the easiest way to do that is behave lawfully!
Cheers fellers


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Rapier said:


> beautiful shot, and at least now i know where my pet rabbit went.


I wont tell you how many I missed befor I tagged this one newconvert!
@ zamarion. It's actually illegal to carry a ss (banded up) unless a: it's obviously a childs toy or b: a device used to hurl burly/bait for fishing! and definately illegal to hunt with one here in Victoria Australia. Other states of australia are different but I dont think any allow hunting. So I'm a very naughty boy. Best not get caught and the easiest way to do that is behave lawfully!
Cheers fellers
[/quote]
thats exactly how i think of it i mostly hunt bird in the wood and i think that as long as i behave and dont go shooting it around town it will be fine


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations on a wonderful kill!

Cheers Luke


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Stupid iPhone. Need Internet back. It's tricking me


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice kill, sounds like you had an awesome time.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought double theraband gold 1inch thick was the norm and it was fine for me using only 10mm thick yew although I held it right at the top of the slingshot


----------

